# Galjour58's Onus Wunsler/Rippetoe Workout



## Galjour58 (Apr 24, 2008)

OK Folks I wanna use this tool in order to track progress and gain constructive criticism. I am a 36 yr old male and have been lifting since 15. I have a friend who told me I was way overtrained and needed to take a look at this workout. I see on the board that lots of people here follow Rippetoe. I love this workout and I can see good results coming from it. I also have a goal to compete in a Special Olympics Fund Raiser next year and I dont wanna embarrass myself. I know its for a good cause, but I still want to shoot for something. Any advice or info would help. All lifts are legit and I am coming back from shoulder impingement, so my presses are not where they should be yet. Here is where I am as of today Thursday April 17th, 2008:

Monday April 14th, 2008 Workout A

* Squat 3x5 working sets 400lbs - all lifts good - felt great
* Strict Press (standing) 3x5 working sets 135lbs - all lifts good - feeling stronger in my shoulder
* Power Cleans 5X3 working sets 165lbs - working on technique - all lifts good

Wednesday April 16th, 2008 Workout B

* Squat 3x5 400lbs all lifts good - feeling strong
* Bench Press 3x5 205lbs - all lifts good - will gradually increase - cautious of shoulder - but felt good
* Back Extensions (unweighted) 5x10 and Chin-Ups 3x Failure


----------



## Galjour58 (Apr 24, 2008)

Friday April 18th, 2008

Feeling a little soreness in my spinal erectors - took a little extra time to warm-up and stretch. Got going once I got the joints loose though. Its Saturday morning and I feel like I worked hard yesterday, so here goes yesterday's workout:

* SQUAT - all warm-up lifts same as M/W 400# 3x5 all lifts good go up 2.5% next week
* STRICT PRESS - went up on working sets to 3 sets x 5 @ 140# increase next week
* DEADLIFT - 160#2x5, 240#x3, 340#x2 & 400#x5 - Last set was killer but successful - increase 2.5% next week

I am becoming convinced that alot of us overtrain - with or without anabolics. I met a young inspiring trainer who is very knowledgable and even at 36 I am just beginning to learn more about myself physically. Hindsight is truly 20/20 - LOL Please post your comments and critiques - especially if you've followed a Rippetoe Program - Thanks and God Bless


----------



## Galjour58 (Apr 24, 2008)

Monday April 21st, 2008

Feelin good, just getting used to the weight. Whoever said this program is easy isn't using their maximum wieght. Here goes Mondays numbers and all lifts were successful.

* SQUATS warm-up sets: 2@45#x5, 160#x5, 245#x3, 325#x2 & 3 working sets of 5 @ 410#
* BENCH PRESS warm-up 2@45#x5, 105#x5, 150#x3, 190#x2 & 3x5 @215#
* POWER CLEANS warm-up 2x5@45#, 90#x5, 115#x3, 140#x2 & 5x3 @170#
Thats Monday's Workout

Wednesday April 23rd, 2008

* SQUAT - all warm-up sets same as Monday
Working Sets: 3x5 @410# - all lifts good - a little tight
* STRICT PRESS - 2x5 @45#, 5@75#, 3@100#, 2@120#, Working Sets: 3x5 @ 145# felt strong and smooth
*Back Extensions 5x10 (unweighted) & Chin-Ups 3 sets to failure

All in all a very challenging workout. I usually do my first two major lifts at lunch - because of time restraints - then the third in the evening. All done in one workout yesterday though. Im liking this workout alot.


----------



## Galjour58 (May 3, 2008)

OK OK,

Those who wanna flame - go ahead I deserve it. - LOL  I started this workout full of p and vinegar, but then started wondering why squat heavy three times a week.  Ive never done that.  I know better, but I saw this Rippetoe workout and thought Id try it.  Well I am re-vamping it toward my own powerlifting workout - HYBRID seems to be the popular name now.  After dealing with a cold and some IT Band issues I took that time to get my workout straight - 3 x a week - Squat Day, Bench Day and Deadlift Day.  Yeah boring but its my life.  U know how the lateral dorsimus muscle overlaps the uvulus - OK Ron Burgundy kicked in a second.  I started back on Thursday and feel like I bagan something great for me - Some Westside Barbell, some Rippetoe - I dont think I can do wrong, just dont overtrain. I did two days in a row this week to get to the weekend to rest for the MWF starting Monday.

Thursday May 1st, 2008 BENCH PRESS DAY

*Bench Press* 3x5 working sets @ 220#
2x5@45#, 5@110#, 3@150#,2@195# then WORKING SETS 3x5@220#
*Close Grip Floor Press* 
3x8: 145#x8, 2 sets @165#x8
*1/4 Dips (weighted) *
2x8: 8kg KBx8, 12kg KBx8
*Seated Rows*
2x8 @ 160#
*Power Cleans* 5x3 working sets @175#
2x5@45#, 5@90#, 3@115#, 2@140# - 5x3@175#


----------



## Galjour58 (May 3, 2008)

Friday May 2nd, 2008 Deadlift and Pull-up Day

*Deadlift - 1x5*
2x5@160#, 3@245#, 2@345# 1 working set of 5@410#
*Rack Pulls - singles to max*
455#, 505#, 555# - all good; definitely feel it today 
*Still Legged Dead Lifts 3x3*
225#, 315#, 365#
*Pull Ups (assisted)* 3x failure
*Light Hang Snatch*
3x6 @ 85#

Please Add input if feel neccessary - THANKS

Galjour58


----------



## Galjour58 (May 7, 2008)

Monday May 5th, 2008 SQUAT/STRICT PRESS DAY

Squats 3x5 working sets 420# all lifts good
Box Squats 3x3 w/ 315# all lifts good
Box Jumps 4x3

Strict Press 3x3 working sets w/165#
Push Press 3x3 165#, 185# and 205# then 1 rep @ 225#

NOTE: Still working on some IT Band soreness. Taking a little extra time to stretch and do cardio on off days w/core and flexibility exercises. Noticing my weak areas when doing olympic lifts. Lots of core and low back strenthening needed.

As rhe weight goes up I dont want to compromise my form or get injured. I am becoming more interested in the westside stuff, and olympic lifting periodicals.


----------



## Galjour58 (May 22, 2008)

Wednesday May 7th, 2008 Bench Press/
Power Cleans Day

Bench Press - working sets @ 225#
warm up 2x5@45#, 5@110#, 3@155#, 2@200# & 3x5 @225# - all sets good
Close Grip Floor Press 3x8 @ 185#
1/4 Dips 2x8 w/12kg Kettlebell
Decline Press 2x8 @ 175#

Power Cleans: working sets 5x3 @ 180#
warm up: 2x5@45#, 5@95#, 3@125#, 2@150# - 5x3@180#

4x6 light hang snatch w/wide grip floor pulls all at 65# (light weight speed work)

20# overhead ball throws between sets of PC (2 reps per set to work on exploding and throwing hips)

Notes: Shoulder is feeling better, Making sure Im using proper posture and staying tight through full press. Dips and Decline I feel is helping me with my lockout on bench. Power cleans are helping me with my deadlift - If you can move a little weight fast you can move alot of weight slow and controlled. Will do deads and pulling on Saturday


Saturday May 10th 2008 Deadlift Day

Deadlifts 1 working set of 5 reps
warm-up 2x5@165#, 3@250#, 2@355# & 420#x5
Tire Flips 410# Tire 3 sets 4 flips
Rack Pin Pulls(just below knee) Singles
455#, 505#, 525#
Chins (assisted) 3x8
Hip/Back Extensions 3x10

NOTE: Freakin' Killer Workout!!!! I feel my strength increasing and I believe its because Im taking 2 days rest between workouts and not overtraining. First time doing tire flips and I believe it keeps you honest on keeping your butt down and then throwing your hips. I probably wont change my workouts much until after June 14th. Then I can see what exercises really help me on each phase of the lifts I do.


----------



## Galjour58 (May 22, 2008)

Tuesday May 13th, 2008 Squat/ Push Press Day

Squats 3x3 working sets
2x5@45#, 5@170#, 3@255#, 2@340# 3x3@435#
Box Squats 3 sets
315#x5, 365#x3, 405#x3
Box Jumps 24" (from still crouch below parallel) 3x3
Strict Press 3x3 working sets @170#
Push Press 5@115#, 3@145#, 2@175# & 3@205#

Note: My shoulder was a little achy so I feel I didnt get the explosion I usually got in weeks before. But, My squat felt AWESOME!!! I do believe box squats have helped me get my explosion coming out of the hole. On my first set of 3 @ 435, I paused at the bottom for a second and I felt like I had to think about getting out of there and when my brain said "PUSH DUMB ASS!!", the weight actually felt very light. My focus was through the roof then and my confidence in what Im doing shot through it. Keep posted as I will try to be more punctual on my posts, but Im having trouble with my computer.

Friday May 16th, 2008 Bench Press/ Power Clean Day

Bench Press :working sets 3x3 @235#
2x5@45#, 5@115#, 3@160#, 2@210# - 3x3 @235#
Floor Close Grip Press 3x8 @185#
Bench Lock-Outs (singles) 8" from top
255#, 260#, 265#
DB Incline Press 3x8 - 50#, 60#, 70#
Ball Throws -16# Ball Throws 3x3
Clean Pulls 3x5 205#, 225#, 275#
High Pulls 3x3 155#, 185#, 205#
Hang Cleans 5x3 - 135#


----------



## Galjour58 (May 22, 2008)

Friday May 16th, 2008 Bench Press/ Power Clean Day

Bench Press :working sets 3x3 @235#
2x5@45#, 5@115#, 3@160#, 2@210# - 3x3 @235#
Floor Close Grip Press 3x8 @185#
Bench Lock-Outs (singles) 8" from top
255#, 260#, 265#
DB Incline Press 3x8 - 50#, 60#, 70#
Ball Throws -16# Ball Throws 3x3
Clean Pulls 3x5 205#, 225#, 275#
High Pulls 3x3 155#, 185#, 205#
Hang Cleans 5x3 - 135# 

Monday May 19th, 2008 Deadlift Day

Deadlifts 1x3 @440# - All lifts good
185#2x2, 260#x3, 370#x2, 440#x3 - easier than I thought
Tire Flip 2 sets 6 flips - high intensity
Bent Barbell Rows (reverse grip)
185#x8, 225#x7, 275#x5, 315#x6 -
felt real good!!!
RDL - 315#x5, 365#x4, 415#x3
Chins - 3x6
Sit Ups - 3x10

Notes: Felt very solid on deads today. I definitely feel rack pin pulls and tire flip is helping on strong finish in deads. First time I did bent rows in a couple of months - Most weight Ive used for reps. I just feel like its all coming together. Rest has been a key. Til next time...


----------

